# First trip to CCO !!



## cocolicouss (Nov 3, 2008)

i got some goodies today im really excited except when i got home and opned one of my p/p it was kind of already open and i looked inside and it looked like dried out but it went on fine so im kind of annoyed other than that yayy for new stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rollickin’ p/p
Cash flow p/p the one that was opened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perky p/p
3N l/s
4N l/s
Mutiny pigment
Your ladyship pigment
Love Knot l/g
wonderwhite glitter eyeliner


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome haul!  You found some good stuff!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Great Stuff!! I want Cash Flow!!!


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Nov 3, 2008)

Is there an easy way to find out if there's a CCO near you? Sorry if this is kind of a dumb question but I'm new


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marvlgrl2* 

 
_Is there an easy way to find out if there's a CCO near you? Sorry if this is kind of a dumb question but I'm new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think they are usually at the outlets so if there are any outlets near you then you can check there website and find out that's how i found out about mine


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marvlgrl2* 

 
_Is there an easy way to find out if there's a CCO near you? Sorry if this is kind of a dumb question but I'm new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Cosmetics Company Store at Shopping Malls Store Locations


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great Stuff!! I want Cash Flow!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know at first i wasnt going to get it but then i was like wait i have alot of gold's and bronzey colors so i got it but i was angry cause when i got home it was like open and looked dried out


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

^^^ Really take it back..Or call them and tell them to hold you one until you can get back over...


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, ladies. Everyone's so nice on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give my local outlets a shot and try that link!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Really take it back..Or call them and tell them to hold you one until you can get back over..._

 
yea your rite i should but it's a pian to go back even tho this one is closer to me i have no time during the week but i will deffi call them tom <3 thanks


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marvlgrl2* 

 
_Thanks, ladies. Everyone's so nice on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give my local outlets a shot and try that link!_

 
np good luck


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 3, 2008)

Great haul! I'm so jealous lol you got all the good stuff!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 3, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 3, 2008)

There was a display for Mutiny at my local CCO, but when the gal went to get me one, she said they ran out. Errr, hate that. I really wanted it. Lucky you. lol

About the dried out paint pot... that happens often.  The other weekened, I bought 1N l/g and it smells really weird. A few months ago, a gal had bought foundation in her color, but it came out gray.  And the p/p and f/l displays at another CCO near me always has open displays (so the displays are all dried out and gross).

I usually check out all my purchases while I walk to my car or sit in my car.  I don't want to travel back home and realize that what I bought is old or dried out.


----------



## animacani (Nov 3, 2008)

Enjoy! You got the three most beautiful paint pots! <3


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Great haul! I'm so jealous lol you got all the good stuff!_

 
yes i was very lucky to find these goodies


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_There was a display for Mutiny at my local CCO, but when the gal went to get me one, she said they ran out. Errr, hate that. I really wanted it. Lucky you. lol

About the dried out paint pot... that happens often.  The other weekened, I bought 1N l/g and it smells really weird. A few months ago, a gal had bought foundation in her color, but it came out gray.  And the p/p and f/l displays at another CCO near me always has open displays (so the displays are all dried out and gross).

I usually check out all my purchases while I walk to my car or sit in my car.  I don't want to travel back home and realize that what I bought is old or dried out._

 

yea that's a good idea lol but i was too excited to go there since it was my first time that i didn't think of that and while i was shopping around i looked at my reciept and they had given me 2 of the same lipsticks so i had to go back and get the other one and im glad i caught that before i got home or else i would have been really pissed


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I've located a CCO near me, yay! Just so I know what I'm walking into, what kind of things do they have? All MAC products? I checked their website and it just said they have their own brand of cosmetics, nothing was mentioned about brand names.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marvlgrl2* 

 
_I've located a CCO near me, yay! Just so I know what I'm walking into, what kind of things do they have? All MAC products? I checked their website and it just said they have their own brand of cosmetics, nothing was mentioned about brand names._

 
Estee Lauder Companies 
MAC
Bobbi Brown
Prescriptives 
Colognes/Perfumes
Origins

I can't remember what else...
I bought my dh the new UnForgivable Platinum by Sean John ....It is the BEST!!!


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Whoa, that's a lot. I'm super excited. Do you find there's a huge price difference? I'd like to pick up some brushes and they're so spendy from MAC.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think 20-25% off retail...Shadows are like 10-10.50 normally 14.00


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much, you're very helpful on any of the threads I post in!


----------



## veralicious (Nov 4, 2008)

great haul! esp your paint pots


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Nov 4, 2008)

Lucky! I only got a hold of Rollickin'.


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tsunami Rose* 

 
_Lucky! I only got a hold of Rollickin'._

 
they had all the fafi ones at this cco i mite go back to get more


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Preciouspink (Nov 5, 2008)

Great haul! love the p/p!


----------



## crystrill (Nov 9, 2008)

We have all of those p/p colors at the CCO I work at. We got this new pretty one in. Like a green sage color. Forgot the name of it. I want it so bad! I had to stop myself though because I am buying too much stuff from work.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 9, 2008)

Great Haul!!! Enjoy =)


----------



## joshari (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice.  I love cash flow.  It was my first paint pot and I use it all the time.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 11, 2008)

really nice haul


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Great picks


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 11, 2008)

nice haul. I'm looking for the 3N & 4N l/s
Enjoy your goodies


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 11, 2008)

Those look awesome!


----------

